# Weightlifting



## Duke Nukem (Aug 8, 2013)

Any other CWCkians lift? I don't use the 50 lb. boxes of lemonade cans that Chris lifts with, but I can bench press a grand number of pounds.


----------



## Very Honest Content (Aug 8, 2013)

Don't act like a slow in the mind like that puny fatass CWC, how many pounds is your grand number?

My 'little' brother lifts like a fiend and takes 'supplements,' I just train for endurance/flexibility/muscle tone/the ability to have a little chun li (really as much Eddie Gordo as possible) in me.  No, I'm not Brazilian and/or Angolan in heritage before anyone asks.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Aug 8, 2013)

Very Honest Content said:
			
		

> Don't act like a slow in the mind like that puny fatass CWC, how many pounds is your grand number?
> 
> My 'little' brother lifts like a fiend and takes 'supplements,' I just train for endurance/flexibility/muscle tone/the ability to have a little chun li (really as much Eddie Gordo as possible) in me.  No, I'm not Brazilian and/or Angolan in heritage before anyone asks.



My grand number is the equivalent of two very heavy office chairs.

For real though, I can do substantially more than my own weight, and that is all I will say. Every guy should be able to bench press his own weight at least once. Unfortunately, many cannot.

Of course, this is not an accurate measure of one's overall strength and/or fitness level. Flexibility and endurance certainly play a major part as well, but are often neglected by the so-called "gym rats."


----------



## Very Honest Content (Aug 9, 2013)

To me, flexibility = life.  Think about old people, they're creaky in the joints, they don't move well a lot of time, they lack firstly what?  That's right, flexibility, and their lifestyle/quality of life is negatively impacted by that deficiency.

But a spry older person who can still be mobile, still is limber, it's like they're really not that old after all when you consider their age vs. what they are physically capable of and they retain a vitality to them that belies their years.  Meanwhile gas heads are pumped up to the max, put too much muscle on the body and eventualy suffer tears as a result of all that disproportionate mass to flexiability, making all that pump useless, they might as well be amputees at that point for what its worth to them in the long run.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Aug 9, 2013)

Very Honest Content said:
			
		

> To me, flexibility = life.  Think about old people, they're creaky in the joints, they don't move well a lot of time, they lack firstly what?  That's right, flexibility, and their lifestyle/quality of life is negatively impacted by that deficiency.
> 
> But a spry older person who can still be mobile, still is limber, it's like they're really not that old after all when you consider their age vs. what they are physically capable of and they retain a vitality to them that belies their years.  Meanwhile gas heads are pumped up to the max, put too much muscle on the body and eventualy suffer tears as a result of all that disproportionate mass to flexiability, making all that pump useless, they might as well be amputees at that point for what its worth to them in the long run.



It's funny how guys think getting jacked and good at sports and stuff will solve all their problems. I've seen a lot of amateurish neglect at gyms in my lifetime.

"Fuck Leg Day, I'll just buy some pants"


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Aug 10, 2013)

Brother, here is the Hulkster training!

[youtube]65QQVowkg5c[/youtube]


----------



## Duke Nukem (Aug 10, 2013)

Hulk Hogan said:
			
		

> Brother, here is the Hulkster training!
> 
> [youtube]65QQVowkg5c[/youtube]



Pretty badass stuff there, Hulk. I admit I've been sloppy as of late, but unfortunately I can't make a living pumping iron like some people. It's practically my dream job.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Iron Sheik (Aug 12, 2013)

I've been lifting since January, first time I've taken it seriously since high school. I'm currently 22 and did this because university put my weight up to 235-240 pounds and I'm only 5'11, now I'm down to 210 and want to hit 180 by November. I can bench my own bodyweight twice, I don't like doing maxes because they're pretty terrible for your joints unless you're a powerlifter and have people around you correcting your form and such. Max squat is somewhere between 300-400, again I won't try to find out, but I work out with 225 and I've down 3 plates once before, and that's ~300 pounds. 
back when I started out I was benching 50 pound dumbbells for 12 reps, now I'm benching 85's and 90's for 12. My shoulders have probably gotten the most visibly bigger, and they've gained a lot as well, I'm not going to go through everything I do or lift, but I thought I'd throw out a few general things I do, I feel a lot better now that I'm in semi decent shape, I still have 30-40 pounds to go to get to where I want to be, but everything comes with time I guess.

Happy lifting!


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Sep 11, 2013)

I need to lift more, my upper body strength is pathetic! I tried to recreate Chris's lemonade video this summer using actual weights and proper form but with only around 6 pounds. (I am a girl in the neighborhood of 120 lbs, but I feel like I should be able to do better!)


----------



## teheviltwin (Sep 11, 2013)

MerriedxReldnahc said:
			
		

> I need to lift more, my upper body strength is pathetic! I tried to recreate Chris's lemonade video this summer using actual weights and proper form but with only around 6 pounds. (I am a girl in the neighborhood of 120 lbs, but I feel like I should be able to do better!)



We do have a big disadvantage when compared to guys with upper body strength but it'll come. You only need to be able to do 10 consecutive pull-ups to be considered a world class female strength athlete from what I've seen.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Sep 14, 2013)

teheviltwin said:
			
		

> MerriedxReldnahc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is true, brother! The Hulkster's platonic gal pal strength trains nearly daily and she can only squat 140 lbs, and is jealous about the Hulkster's strength. The Hulkster told her to keep training, saying her prayers and eating her vitamins, man.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm on the Stronglifts 5x5 program. It's most recommended to guys like me since it makes you start with an empty bar for the sake of learning good technique, then you just gradually add a little bit of weight to the bar every workout. It's really simple and just focuses on 5 exercises, mainly the squat (which is something I'm good at because I have naturally thick legs).

On some days I do what I call "Auxiliary Exercise" day, where I go to the gym, run on the treadmill as long as I could, then do 20 Zercher Squats then 20 of whatever lift I need practice on.


----------



## hellbound (Oct 4, 2013)

I never had a strong bench, my personal record is 170 for 3x5. I got up to something like 345 1 rep max on the deadlift, though. I neglected the gym for about a year, lost all my gains, and now am at 155 for 3x5 bench, 200 for 3x5 squat, and 235 for 1x5 deadlift.


----------



## Strewth (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm currently pressing just over what I weigh for 5x5.
It's what you squat that's the real measure of a man though, and I'm lacking in that department. I blame it on spending most of my adult life as a 6'2, 150lb weakling. My legs never had to develop much mass to hold me up!


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Oct 21, 2013)

I have the opposite problem most skinny guys have. My legs are naturally thick. I just didn't eat and was too naive to do real weight exercises.

Now at 164 lbs. Going away in 9 days, hope to gain more.


----------



## Surtur (Oct 28, 2013)

Any tips on something that can help me burn fat while building muscle?


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Oct 28, 2013)

Surtur said:
			
		

> Any tips on something that can help me burn fat while building muscle?



this book, maybe

I saw it back in 2003 and believed the hype, but didn't buy it. It's only $12 bucks for Kindle, so I might get it soon. I'll report back if I do.

Edit: the book above isn't due out until December

use this book instead


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Nov 6, 2013)

Brother, adding muscle while at a caloric deficit (losing weight) is nearly impossible without certain chemical compounds     However, if you are just starting to lift and work out and have a higher body fat percentage, it is doable.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Nov 24, 2013)

I've gotten past 200 lbs on the squat   

If only I can afford more milk and steaks. I'd be set.

But oh well, the scales said I weight 173 lbs so…


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Dec 20, 2013)

After having trouble squatting past 205, I've gone past that plateau   

My next Bench Press is the first with 45lbs. Always been waiting to bench those bad boys.


----------



## hellbound (Jan 11, 2014)

Re-milestoning today, I got my 3x5 squat to 200 again. Next step, 225.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Jan 22, 2014)

I can't believe the bad luck I've been having since 2014 started. To begin, the gym went and closed for the Holidays and didn't reopen until Jan 2nd, by then I pretty much needed to drop from like a 220lb squat back below 200, but I've once again been struggling to go further since.

This Monday, I squatted 5x5 for 205lbs with success, and today, I was supposed to go and do the same for 210lbs, but then stupid me wakes up with a sore ass and thigh. I'm walking like a ringwraith. There goes my plan to squat 215 Friday...

Gosh damn, Spring Break is getting closer and closer.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Feb 9, 2014)

Tomorrow is when I do 225lb (which is with two 45lbs on each side) Squat for 5x5. I did one set yesterday at the end of my workout and it was a _synch_. I've learned there is a difference between something being Heavy, and something being a Challenge.

It's funny how I only talk about my workout regime on my Facebook, and of all this, a Chris Forum. At least I get the feedback of the one and only, Hulk Hogan. (thanks Hulkster!   )


----------



## Sexual Stallone (Feb 17, 2014)

You gotta be careful with squats, they can severely fuck up your knees if youre not careful, I prefer the leg press x100000 times better


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Feb 17, 2014)

hal9000 said:
			
		

> You gotta be careful with squats, they can severely fuck up your knees if youre not careful, I prefer the leg press x100000 times better



Yeah, once I get my squat to something like 250lbs, I'm gonna drop a few pounds off to work on form, so you don't fuck up your knees by not using all your leg muscles properly.   

Squatting for me is pretty hard, its not that I'm not tall, its that I'm loooong.


----------



## Sexual Stallone (Feb 17, 2014)

Why is this part of the forum called Hulkamania? Shouldn't it be called Suckamania?


----------



## LM 697 (Feb 17, 2014)

hal9000 said:
			
		

> Why is this part of the forum called Hulkamania? Shouldn't it be called Suckamania?


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Feb 27, 2014)

New Squat personal record: 240 Lbs   

Every 25 lbs or so, I stall on it, but usually manage to break that. My main problem is _still_ under eating. The main reason I've been skinny my whole life is because I'm so against sauces and seasonings. Only butter and salt, thats what I want on my food. No black pepper, no ketchup, no mustard, if it started out as a solid, but is now a liquid or powder, I probably won't like it.

Lately I've gotten over my fear of sandwiches though, and thats good because those really fill you.

Milk is STILL too expensive where I live though, and an excess of that would really help me.


----------



## Strewth (Mar 8, 2014)

TrippinKahlua said:


> New Squat personal record: 240 Lbs
> 
> Every 25 lbs or so, I stall on it, but usually manage to break that. My main problem is _still_ under eating. The main reason I've been skinny my whole life is because I'm so against sauces and seasonings. Only butter and salt, thats what I want on my food. No black pepper, no ketchup, no mustard, if it started out as a solid, but is now a liquid or powder, I probably won't like it.
> 
> ...



You thinking of trying the GOMAD?


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Mar 8, 2014)

PanasonicStrewth said:


> You thinking of trying the GOMAD?



I can't, either way. Here in the Bahamas, my government has a whole bunch of taxes on dairy products, so this brings the price of milk up to like $7.50 a gallon on average. I just cannot afford that, even if the thing is meant to last only one month.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Mar 9, 2014)

Been taking ideas from these guys on weight gain recipes.

http://www.youtube.com/user/buffdudes?feature=watch

They really appeal to people like me who have such ridiculous sweet tooths. I'm working on their "1 Ingredient Ice Cream" tonight, and later in the week when I get some money, I'll try their "Healthy Chicken Nugget" recipe.

In other weight lifting news, I decided to freeze on the Squats for awhile because my Deadlift number is really stalling and I don't want my Squat max to go past my DL max.

3 months left!


----------



## Seahorses (Mar 9, 2014)

I lost a lot of muscle thanks to law school. I'm gonna go back to a strict diet and try my best to get to my allotted protein goal, but seriously, I feel I get full or gassy quickly when eating a lot of protein. Anyone know how to avoid this?


----------



## exball (Mar 10, 2014)

Seahorses said:


> thanks to law school.


Peppy?


----------



## Seahorses (Mar 10, 2014)

exball said:


> Peppy?


Do a barrel roll?


----------



## Strewth (Mar 10, 2014)

TrippinKahlua said:


> Been taking ideas from these guys on weight gain recipes.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/buffdudes?feature=watch
> 
> ...



What are your 1RM's for squat and DL? I find that I stall far harder and far more frequently with squats than deads. My highest ever squat max for a single rep was about 100kg, and I'm nowhere near touching that now, but deadlift didn't even really start tapering off and plateauing  until I hit about 130kg.

I struggle with good weight gainer recipes as I'm vegan, and really don't care for sweet foods. Peanut butter is my friend!


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Mar 10, 2014)

Well, I don't understand "1RM" (yet ) but my maxes for them are Squat 255lbs and Deadlift, 260lbs. I just have a lot of trouble timing my workouts right, since I'm usually pressed to be on the 9:00AM Ferry so I can get to work. I can't really go in the afternoon, the gym is far too crowded, noisy and I usually don't have any energy by that time of the day its simply not worth it for me to go in the afternoon.

If I get to the gym at 8:00AM, I usually can do everything, but I am such a bad morning person, waking up is hard for me to do.


----------



## Strewth (Mar 11, 2014)

TrippinKahlua said:


> Well, I don't understand "1RM" (yet ) but my maxes for them are Squat 255lbs and Deadlift, 260lbs. I just have a lot of trouble timing my workouts right, since I'm usually pressed to be on the 9:00AM Ferry so I can get to work. I can't really go in the afternoon, the gym is far too crowded, noisy and I usually don't have any energy by that time of the day its simply not worth it for me to go in the afternoon.
> 
> If I get to the gym at 8:00AM, I usually can do everything, but I am such a bad morning person, waking up is hard for me to do.



I heard that. I can never lift in the morning. I'd hurt myself. I don't actually wake up until I've been up and about for an hour.
That's a pretty impressive squat! What's your height/weight?


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Mar 11, 2014)

Heh, knowing what a lot of others have squatted (and there are the fair share), I don't feel 255lbs is _that_ impressive, but thanks for the nice words!

Has  for my height, 6'3 and my weight is roughly 160lbs. As I said, I got a little problem eating (due to my job, I can't eat for like 5 hours or so since I work in a restaurant), but lately I've been eating down sandwiches when I have the time to eat them.


----------



## Strewth (Mar 12, 2014)

I think while it's good to have people who inspire you, it's ultimately not constructive to compare yourself to others. My friend barely lifts, but because he's always been a heavier build, has far stronger legs than I do. He out-squats me fairly regularly. I smash him on bench though. It's about aspiring to be the strongest _you _can be. As corny as that sounds.
Your totals sound good, dude, and lifting communities far too often resort to 'do you even lift brah' gain-shaming and it's not constructive. Everyone should be proud of their accomplishments.

On a new topic, any lifters here do any serious grip training? I closed my COC number 2 for the first time last week!


----------



## exball (Mar 14, 2014)

I have enough strength to open my refrigerator.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Mar 29, 2014)

I heard if you do 100 push ups a day for 30 days your body will transform, and I'm already about halfway through that challenge.

As for weight lifting, the other day I beat that 260lb deadlift  and I'm still working on my other lifts. I might go back on the Stronglifts 5x5 routine for April, since I'm not sure what's happening for May, if I move or not.


----------



## Strewth (Mar 29, 2014)

TrippinKahlua said:


> I heard if you do 100 push ups a day for 30 days your body will transform, and I'm already about halfway through that challenge.
> 
> As for weight lifting, I beat that 260lb deadlift  and I'm still working on my other lifts. I might go back on the Stronglifts 5x5 routine for April, since I'm not sure what's happening for May, if I move or not.



I've been doing this. Along with about fifty wide-grip pull-ups. Seems to be working good for me!


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Apr 8, 2014)

Today I'm gonna start going in on some afternoons for some running/cardio, dips and to introduce myself to some curl exercises.


----------



## Zenotwapal (May 2, 2014)

Lifting weights is one of my favorite methods of exercise. I used to powerlift in highschool (my senior year was about a year ago). I wasn't the best at the sport but I was middle of the road. My numbers at their prime were: 265 for bench, 400 for squat, and 365 for deadlift (horrible I know but my form was ass). I really enjoyed powerlifting though, it was a cool sport. Good people on my team too. 
I've lost about 100 pounds on the squat, which isn't a bad thing though. Nearly every member of my family past 40 has had a knee replacement so it's probably for the best if I didn't squat so heavy anymore. Other than that I'm around the same now. 
I need to get back in my regular workout schedule, college classes have really eaten up my time haha.


----------

